# Solved: Linkwiz for OS/2



## ripcord2 (Mar 24, 2008)

To attempt to repair a PC still running OS/2 Warp I loaded Linkwiz Diskette#1 in the PC. From diskette #1 I get
OS/2 !! Sys01475. I re-created my three Linkwiz diskettes, same error. I do not remember anything special except load diskette #1 then as it prompted you load #2. After the second diskette was loaded insert #3 and start linkwiz.exe.

Is there something I'm missing causing the error?

Thanks

Ripcord2


----------



## foxidrive (Oct 20, 2012)

http://www.edm2.com/index.php/Stupid_OS/2_Tricks/System_Tips

That suggests that system files can't be found.


----------

